# gotcha plug



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

i bought a gotcha plug the other day and i have never used one before. i was told to put it on a metal leader. now my other question is do you put bait on this or just cast it out as is?


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

Use 40 or 50# mono cast it and twitch it or jig it off the bottom never put bait on a plug ,one is never enough they do catch fish very effectively.


----------



## catman82 (Jul 6, 2008)

also i am fishing from the surf so i wouldnt need to put alot of weight on the line right?


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

You don't use any weight. Just tie the jig onto the end of your line with no other terminal tackle.


----------



## Pond Pounder (Jul 3, 2006)

Catman, Gotcha plugs are especially good for the faster moving, more aggressive fish (mostly likely bluefish and possibly spanish mackerel if your fishing the surf in VB). They hold up well providing the fish don't bite through your line, so make sure to use about a foot of heavy mono (30+ lbs) or 6" of wire if you're going to be catching toothy critters.


----------



## paulh804 (Jun 15, 2009)

i love them and had a lot of luck with them if a school of fish comes by. no joke. you just tie them to your line and that is it. the hooks are so sharp that sometimes if there is a heavy school you can hook them on their side


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have tried using wire to hold a gotcha plug on and never seemed to catch fish with it. I don't think blues would care as much about it as spanish mackeral. I think spanish must have better eyes than blues, because they seem a little pickier. I tie on about a foot of 60lb mono and then the plug and throw, and throw, and throw, and throw! I tend to use the 1 oz gotchas more than the little ones ( 7/8 oz). I tend to get better action for the plugs from up high, like on a pier, than from in the surf. But you can still catch'em up from the surf! Have fun!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I have never used wire leader before either just 20-30 pound floro never have had a fish bite me off u will prob.lose it casting before a fish bites you off just make sure you check you're leader after each fish


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Gotchas from the surf suck, IMHO.

Yer better off with metal. 

I use a 30lb mono bite leader with my Gotchas off the pier. I re-tie each time my leader gets nicked - which is quite often.

No need for fluo in my neck of the woods. I ain't in Florida.

Single strand 31lb wire works well, too. It gives a Gotcha great action.


----------

